# TRANSPORT NEEDED, FL to New England



## AquaClaraCanines

If we can get this cutie pie to New England, she can get HOME... come on guys, it's not that far...

Anyone in FL, GA, SC, NC, VA, MD, NJ, NY, CT, etc help us out!!! Let's get this baby on I-95 and rollin' to her new life in the land of Hockey and snow


----------



## Merlins mom

Looking at the map I realized it'll be I-95 all the way. I'm about 2.5 hours from I-95.  If my jury duty doesn't go the whole week I'll still be willing to help.


----------



## dmfla

well i'm in florida i can take the first leg, i just need to know where the 2nd leg can take over


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

you are awesome!!!! hey Carol (Beaushel) is in Jax, that's on 95


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Carraig say where in NB she is?

I know we have quite contingent from the eastern seaboard here on the site so I think we should be able to make all the connections.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I hope so! I believe flying in this cold would be scary and stressful for her the more I think about it


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I hope so! I believe flying in this cold would be scary and stressful for her the more I think about it


Seems as though the airlines will only ship dogs when temps are within certain limits.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

that could be a prob, too


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Rob if you do help with the run be sure to snap some pics of her in the snow


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rob if you do help with the run be sure to snap some pics of her in the snow


Oh you know I would. I know all the great doggie pit stops on my leg of the journey. Hopefully I could get pictures of the final meet up also!


----------



## 3 goldens

What a beauty she is. Just for the sake of knowing, what can you tell us about her. I am way off in Texas, but would love to know a little about her.


----------



## LibertyME

Jenna she looks great!!
What is your impression of her overall health condition?


----------



## LibertyME

It will be a hoot to have everyone along the way take pictures during the trip and the transfers from person to person!
Im looking forward to meeting GRF members!!
Very exciting!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She's fat, needs to lose ten pounds, has no muscle tone, but has no lumps or bumps, walks great, is happy, animated, and has good teeth. Good ears. No skin issues apparent. Yay!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh I can't wait for the pics!!! Transfers, etc!!!


----------



## LibertyME

Oaklys Dad said:


> Carraig say where in NB she is?


Near Sussex...I beleive...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She has a roman nose... I call her "Banana brain"


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

we used this transport to get our rescue from Arkansas to Pennsylvania

http://www.petsllc.net/


They have service from Florida to New Hampshire the fee is $150.00

Good Luck!!
Faye


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Wow now that is an option too for part of the transport!


----------



## Carraig

Hi y'all. I am in Coles Island, N.B. I am about 139 miles from Calais, using Mapquest and some hotel for an address, LOL! I can meet whoever in Calais. I might even stop on the way and drag my cousin with me for the drive.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I AM SO EXCITED, did you see your new baby's taken over our best chair?


----------



## Carraig

That is the same service that brings the MAGRR dogs from TN to NH. They list themselves as being in Falmouth, ME but the dogs are not available there. You have to go to NH to pick them up.

I can pay for that leg if that's how you want to set it up. Just let me know.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

LibertyME said:


> Near Sussex...I beleive...


If so, that isn't a bad drive for her at all. I hope it all comes together and it is looking good so far.


----------



## Carraig

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She's fat, needs to lose ten pounds, has no muscle tone, but has no lumps or bumps, walks great, is happy, animated, and has good teeth. Good ears. No skin issues apparent. Yay!


 
But how did you KNOW?  I don't have a web cam.


----------



## LibertyME

carraig we have NH to Calais covered!!....your girl may be home sooner then you think!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Oh, I thought she was describing ME!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom

Where is she going in CT? I live in Western CT.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Carraig said:


> But how did you KNOW?  I don't have a web cam.


HAHAHA it took me a minute to get that :doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Carraig said:


> But how did you KNOW?  I don't have a web cam.


ACC is all knowing :


----------



## mainegirl

when is it going to take place? I could do north of Baltimore to south of NYC. But i'm having surgery on friday., preop stuff on monday.

beth, moose and angel

p.s. i'm outside of philly.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

wow Beth, that's awesome... not sure yet when it happens


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

What if we put her on the $150 service one day this week and get her to NH? Then you all can get her home? How's that?


----------



## AndyFarmer

Carraig said:


> But how did you KNOW?  I don't have a web cam.


FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> What if we put her on the $150 service one day this week and get her to NH? Then you all can get her home? How's that?


That make sense to me. Fewer hands would make for less stress I would think.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Then just the the right contact info to each end of everyones link to make the connections and stay overs.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

I'm in NJ and could do a leg....PM me if you need me. She could stay an overnight here too if needed....


----------



## Carraig

Okay, call me nervous, but won't it be stressful in a horse trailer full of crates of dogs? I know, I'm a basket case already. And what about the cold? I was just joking with my cousin about buying her bootees. Geez, she may need a coat, too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You know that's a good point... we can try to do the transport all the way... we have Jellybean's mom in NJ willing!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

sorry if I missed this, but where is she now and when is the transport starting?


----------



## Carraig

I don't mind paying for it. Maybe in a few days we'll see how stressed she is and then decide? I'm up for whatever seems best for her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

JB's mom she's at my house... lol where else? hehe


----------



## Jellybean's mom

FYI...if you wait until the weekend could do Maryland to NJ on Sat. she could stay here sat. night and then to maybe CT or NH on Sun. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You are incredible! Yes it would be weekend I think


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Jenna, your apartment must look like a war room with the maps all out on the table and fifty different colors of highlighters out.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

PM or IM me if you need me. i won't be on the forum again until late tonight or tomorrow....Jenna's the old gold savior!!


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so excited you would think it was me getting the beautiful old girl.


----------



## Jen

3 goldens said:


> I am so excited you would think it was me getting the beautiful old girl.


lol, me too. I keep giving hubby updates and he looks at me like i'm nuts:doh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You are incredible! Yes it would be weekend I think


A weekend maneuver would be easiest for me too but I can take a day from work too. What legs are missing on Lea's journey to the Frozen North now?


----------



## BeauShel

I would love to help. I have a vw beetle. Does she have to ride in a crate or can she ride in the backseat. I want to help so much. Maybe I can ask my neighbor if I can borrow her truck. That way I can put her in the backseat and the crate in the back of the truck. I could drive all the way up to SC. ACC PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!
And I am available every day but you have to let me know if it will be Wed for me to cancel my dr appt. I can go another day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Hey! You rock!!! Now we need SC to MD!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I just want to say, I am SO PROUD of the Members here all doing what they can to get this sweet girl home! Way to go gang!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I just put out some feelers in SC!


----------



## RickGibbs

I'll cover whatever transportation you need within Washington State...

Ain't I a good helper?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

ha Rick, yeah the best


----------



## Heidi36oh

Sorry no help from ohio, but you guys are great :wavey:


----------



## Sunny Delight

Jackson'sMom said:


> Oh, I thought she was describing ME!


 Too funny!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae

I am willing to do where I-95 and I-26 interscet in SC (around exit 86 off of 95 it looks like) up to around exit 81 in NC (past Fayetteville--it looks like where I-40 intersects 95, but I can't find a town name). It would be best for me on a weekend I think, but if we needed to start the southern leg earlier, I think I could also do a Friday.

(MARJORY)


----------



## Carraig

Well Rick, if I take an off ramp in the wrong place going to Calais, we might be by your place for tea.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Carraig said:


> I don't mind paying for it. Maybe in a few days we'll see how stressed she is and then decide? I'm up for whatever seems best for her.


And at least I know with our rescue's transport companies, they leave early in the week and arrive on Saturday. All the dog's need a health certificate with the name of the person who will be picking up at the end, in this case, at the NH stop. So if she was to get up here for Sat the 12th, she'd have to be on a transport prob. by Tuesday. Just something to think about.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

omg this is amazing!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I don't particularly want her on a transport van for four days... ahh! Forum friends, fine but...

Well it's not my decision but I say let's try to do it ourselves first?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't particularly want her on a transport van for four days... ahh! Forum friends, fine but...
> 
> Well it's not my decision but I say let's try to do it ourselves first?


That would certainly be the most fun! If my geography is anywhere near right we are almost there and it has only been a few hours. By this time tomorrow I bet we have the full itinerary down and locked in for a Sunday delivery at the Canadian Border. That would be so cool.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm just giddy watching this come together! People on this board are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oh yeah, I meant to ask if BeauShel could get that far into SC where I was talking about being able to pick up?


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> omg this is amazing!


After Cosmo, nothing surprises me....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

if she can then all we have to do is NC to MD!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> if she can then all we have to do is NC to MD!


Sounds like a very short hop to me! You do amazing work there Jenna. I'm proud to belong to the same forum as YOU. I'm sure the morning crowd can close that gap. You better start turning down your thermostat to 60 to get her used to her new clime.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

hehe no AC or heat on here... it's in the 50s!  

Thanks Rob, that means a lot


----------



## BeauShel

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Oh yeah, I meant to ask if BeauShel could get that far into SC where I was talking about being able to pick up?


What town is that exit near? I know that for me to get to near charleston it is about 5 hrs. Just let me know.


----------



## Augustus McCrae

BeauShel said:


> What town is that exit near? I know that for me to get to near charleston it is about 5 hrs. Just let me know.


 
On Google Maps, it looks like the closest larger town is St. George, and that looks about 10-15 miles away from where I'm talking about. It'd be exit 86, which is where you'd get off 95 to get onto 26 to go to Charleston, so it would probably be about an hour or so less than it takes for you to get to Charleston. 

I'm thinking since my mom lives about 30 minutes north east from Charleston, I'll just go down and hang out at her house a couple of days before all of this goes down. That way I'll be close to 95; otherwise I'd be about 2.5 hours away from it at my house.

ACC, I'm sure you will let everyone know when the date for this is, but I just wanted to say that if us southerners are going to get started Friday or Saturday, could you please let us know by Wednesday at the latest? I'd like to get in my starting position a day early so it's not so much driving all at once  Thanks, and I'm excited to take part in something so special!

(MARJORY)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have NO idea when the date is... it's up to everyone's free days. I need to crash now but tomorrow I will try to list it out... can everyone fill in the cities/exits they can run to and from here on this thread, then I'll post the final list? Then you can all say what days are possible for you.


----------



## LibertyME

Just took a look at the weather on weather.com...
Looks like the weather will not be an issue for the next 10 days from FL to Maine~~Talk about fate!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oaklys Dad said:


> That make sense to me. Fewer hands would make for less stress I would think.


I've seen at least one tranport company at a drop off point and they were incredible. It would take much less coordination if you use the service. Of course, they will need specific documents before they will allow her on board. Sometimes as Rob said, Less is best!...


----------



## Megan B

As I said in an earlier post, I'm in NH and could do a leg from MA to ME or do a pick up off the transport in NH and get her up to ME. 
My brother recently adopted a lab thru Labs 4 Rescue that came up on a transport. We met him to give him a crate and I wanted to see what it was all about. I researched the transport co after we got home. They claim those are USDA climate controlled trailers. Most of the dogs looked good ... I really didn't see any wet or dirty with #2. 
Here is a link to the transport service his dog was on http://www.petsllc.net/
just in case anyone is interested.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It is fate. This is incredible!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom

this is so cool.Well done,everyone!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Megan B said:


> I researched the transport co after we got home. They claim those are USDA climate controlled trailers. Most of the dogs looked good ... I really didn't see any wet or dirty with #2.
> Here is a link to the transport service his dog was on http://www.petsllc.net/
> just in case anyone is interested.


You are right! I know this transporter. I made a video of them when they made a stop here in CT. I have a photoshow of that day. It was amazing. This is Peterson's I believe. 

I'll be back. The photoshow may be on this forum already...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

All we need now is NC to MD...

Rachel's Mom, Judi... I know they're in MD... anyone else? I don't know who is in NC or VA...


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I didnt see it in the thread, but is anyone covering VA.
I would be glad to meet someone somewhere in VA and drive her to the next leg.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

We NEED VA!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

The transport service really looks like a good plan.

Who will be paying the transport costs? 
I would be willing to pitch in a little towards that if it would help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

We're doing so great tho! We can do the transport service if we need but she's never been crated to my knowledge and it'd be four days in a cage and I worry about total strangers walking her... I'd never be okay with one of my dogs being walked by someone I know nothing about (escapes really scare me).

That said Lea is not a nervebag. She's very stable, good on leash, and lowkey and responds to her name. She doesn't appear to be wary of noises or strangers. We have yet to hear her make any sound.


----------



## bwoz

Is the CT area all set? 
Ok just saw your new thread about the Transport setup and I'll follow that. If I can be of any help.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bwoz said:


> Is the CT area all set?
> Ok just saw your new thread about the Transport setup and I'll follow that. If I can be of any help.....


I don't drive much, but if you need someone to tag along and I don't have to work...


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am available all week...doesnt matter to me.
I live of of exit 126....but can drive further south, past richmond to her up.


----------



## bwoz

Kimm said:


> I don't drive much, but if you need someone to tag along and I don't have to work...


Cool, that would be fun


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Oh Barb...that would be great if you could help! I'm in NJ and am getting her in Maryland tentativey Saturday night. Then I could get her to you in CT sunday morning. Would you be able to get her to NH or is that too far?? Not sure how far that is!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Hey Nicole....right now it looks like we need a leg from Dunn, NC to you and then could you get her to me somewhere in MD?


----------



## Carraig

I am paying any transport costs and would be willing to offer gas money to anyone who needs it for their stretch of the transport. Jenna is right about the four days in a crate with strangers. That worries me. I would gladly have paid to fly her here, but that too is a stress, with up to 12 hours in a crate going for FL to New Brunwick. This way, she won't have to be crated, unless some legs of the transport want to carry her that way in their vehicle. I only have a Sunfire, so my dogs always rode in the seat with a harness.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

David has to work so looks like I'm going to see Bama (oh, and Carol hehe)! But I cannot afford the gas and I don't have Paypal...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

It'll be a 500 mile drive total for me with a van that gets 10 miles to the gallon


----------



## Jazz & Jules

AquaClaraCanines said:


> David has to work so looks like I'm going to see Bama (oh, and Carol hehe)! But I cannot afford the gas and I don't have Paypal...


Well now don't you feel special Carol! Hehehehehehe!


----------



## dmfla

AquaClaraCanines said:


> David has to work so looks like I'm going to see Bama (oh, and Carol hehe)! But I cannot afford the gas and I don't have Paypal...


I work everyother saturday and I was off this saturday, I have paypal ACC if thats a help to you in anyway. Also I can see on Monday if I can switch Saturdays with one of the others at work, i dont think that would be a problem, but I cant say for sure until tomorrow, or I can pitch in to help cover the cost of fuel if you decide to drive that first leg. Let me know what you would like for me to do.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I will do it Friday to make life easier for the weekend working crowd helping out  I will bring all my dogs- Carol you get to meet the ACC crew


----------



## BeauShel

That would be great to meet your crew and you also. LOL LOL I can do anyday this week. I guess that means that Bama will be sitting shotgun. So the Princess can stretch out in the backseat.


----------



## RedyreRotties

I see now this transport is going up I-95 and not I-85. If necessary I can help with this, but I am about 2 hours from I-95. Keep me posted....

Rebekah Pless
Redyre Rottweilers


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

hehe awesome... so I will see you Friday... now can Marjory do it friday? one of you will have to house her overnight, but she's an easy keeper


----------



## Jellybean's mom

I'm so jealous! I want to meet Bama and Beau and their people!!! Whoever meets me must bring their dog!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

RedyreRotties said:


> I see now this transport is going up I-95 and not I-85. If necessary I can help with this, but I am about 2 hours from I-95. Keep me posted....
> 
> Rebekah Pless
> Redyre Rottweilers


I'm sorry I'm taking this off topic, but if you know of anyone in Rottie Rescue who can check out or help a Rottie in SC, please contact Robinsegg. She's a member here. I guess there is a Rottie who needs help in Darlington???


----------



## Augustus McCrae

Friday is fine for me!

(MARJORY)


----------



## Augustus McCrae

Looking at the members' map, Nugget9806 (Melissa) is in Nashville, NC. So if she could come pick Lea up where I drop her off, and then get her up to Richmond, VA, Nicole&Zack could pick her up there. And that'd only be about 230 miles for Melissa. 

Anybody know if Nugget9806 is on here much? I think I've only seen a few post from her, but maybe I can PM her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just remember for the people doing each leg, you have to make a return trip.


----------



## Augustus McCrae

Whoops, my bad--I only did it for part of her trip. It'd be 344 round trip. I'd be willing to go a little farther North if that's too much for her. I sent her a PM, but her last post is from October, so I don't know if she's on much.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i must be missing it - where is the thread where it lists what legs are needed?


----------



## LibertyME

Oaklys Dad said:


> That would certainly be the most fun! If my geography is anywhere near right we are almost there and it has only been a few hours. By this time tomorrow I bet we have the full itinerary down and locked in for a Sunday delivery at the Canadian Border. That would be so cool.


Whooo Hoooo!! 
I am sooo excited to meet the Lea and quite frankly looking forward to meeting you too Rob!!!

Driving Sunday (or late-late or through the night Sat) would be great for me too...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This is really coming together...


----------



## Rachel's Mom

we can possibly do virginia to maryland...i95 is def. convienent for us.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

You're in Rachel's Mom if you are willing!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You're in Rachel's Mom if you are willing!


 
yep, I just pm'ed you my number for whoever needs it....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

AquaClaraCanines said:


> We're doing so great tho! We can do the transport service if we need but she's never been crated to my knowledge and it'd be four days in a cage and I worry about total strangers walking her... I'd never be okay with one of my dogs being walked by someone I know nothing about (escapes really scare me).
> 
> That said Lea is not a nervebag. She's very stable, good on leash, and lowkey and responds to her name. She doesn't appear to be wary of noises or strangers. We have yet to hear her make any sound.


We've transported hundreds of dogs with Kyle. The most "dangerous" part is the handoff - that's when dogs can get spooked. We give our adopters and fosters lots of guidance for that to ensure no escapees. I'd personally rather know the dog is secure with the same people than getting into and out of different vehicles. Just MHO.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Rachel's Mom- what exact distance can you do?

We need someone still to do NC to VA


----------



## Pointgold

*Covering all the bases...*

Did Lea's late owner have family? And, if so, has her next of kin been consulted as to the disposition of Lea and her re-homing? I would think that she would be considered part of the late own'er's estate and as such, the family would need to be contacted and approve of her being adopted. I would hate for all this wonderful work to be done, only to have a family determine that she needs to come back and live with one of them.
Devil's advocate and all...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

The dog is currently mine and I am adopting her to her new mom. Thanks


----------



## missmarstar

i believe jenna got lea from the person who DID "inherit" her from the late owner. am i correct Jenna? in that case, i don't see how any other family would have a claim on her to contest to the adoption.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Sunshine Goldens said:


> We've transported hundreds of dogs with Kyle. The most "dangerous" part is the handoff - that's when dogs can get spooked. We give our adopters and fosters lots of guidance for that to ensure no escapees. I'd personally rather know the dog is secure with the same people than getting into and out of different vehicles. Just MHO.


Kyle was impressive, Lisa.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

yup, and it was quite obvious no one cared about the dog


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> yup, and it was quite obvious no one cared about the dog


So are you saying that any surviving family was notifed?


----------



## Pointgold

missmarstar said:


> i believe jenna got lea from the person who DID "inherit" her from the late owner. am i correct Jenna? in that case, i don't see how any other family would have a claim on her to contest to the adoption.


THis is what I am asking. As long as there is no possibilty of any family member of the late owner contesting her re-homing, all is well. I'd not read anything clarifying this.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'd think any surviving family would have been notified by the surviving family that DID have the dog... and was frantic to dump her ASAP and GAVE her to me.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rachel's Mom- what exact distance can you do?
> 
> We need someone still to do NC to VA


say around the alexandria va area or a little further south to just about anywhere on 95 in maryland....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Great, thanks!


----------



## Pointgold

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'd think any surviving family would have been notified by the surviving family that DID have the dog... and was frantic to dump her ASAP and GAVE her to me.


 
This is what I am trying to discern. It was unclear to me. I would hate for this to go sour because all the t's weren't crossed and the i's dotted.
My understanding (perhaps MIS understanding) was that the landlord wanted you to take her. I didn't get that this was a family member of the deceased. I would ask for some sort of receipt/waiver to prove your current ownership so that no one can claim later that the dog was "stolen" or some other crazy legality.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh, no my neighbor simply told me about her...  I actually drove an hour plus each way to get her from the family member that had her. Thanks. I misunderstood, too.


----------



## zjsmommy

Depending on the day and time I can possibly help. I am in VA off of 1-64 which is only 1 hour off of 95.


----------



## Carraig

She is on her way already, thanks zj. Tonight she is in NJ, and tomorrow night should make Maine! Then God willing and we don't get snowed under, I pick her up on Monday.


----------



## zjsmommy

Carraig said:


> She is on her way already, thanks zj. Tonight she is in NJ, and tomorrow night should make Maine! Then God willing and we don't get snowed under, I pick her up on Monday.


Sorry I couldnt help but I am glad she is getting there! How great of you all to arrange that and make it happen


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Wow!!! I just sat down and reread that whole thread and I am just amazed anew at how that all came together. That is better reading than most books I have read. This forum really ROCKS!!!


----------



## Ronna

I think it is the best thing I have heard in 2008 to start my year! It makes me have faith in people working together for the cause. It would be my pleasure to send some sort of cash donation for the transport of Lea to her forever home. All the people who transported her should get some sort of recognition or at least a great party! Could you set sometime up here? 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think we will just have to have a dozen mini parties along the way. With any luck Lea should be on the Canadian border Sunday night awaiting the meeting of her forever person Monday.



Ronna said:


> I think it is the best thing I have heard in 2008 to start my year! It makes me have faith in people working together for the cause. It would be my pleasure to send some sort of cash donation for the transport of Lea to her forever home. All the people who transported her should get some sort of recognition or at least a great party! Could you set sometime up here?
> 
> Ronna
> Dallie & Karlie


----------

